

HELP HN: My Google Apps Account & Gmail Account were hacked. What should I do?  - themichael

Hi HN Community,<p>I have a huge problem. Both my Google Apps account &#38; Gmail account were hacked. Judging by the "Last Account Activity" feature in gmail, the account was accessed repeatedly by an EC2 IP. An email was sent to all of my contacts including a link to a malware site (I did not open the link yet.) The intruders already tried completing transactions in my bank account. What should I do? Any help is much appreciated. Thank you in advance! M
======
jeggers5
Well; You most likely had a stupid password (sorry for the bluntness but it's
true!), so you need to change that immediately. Then I would email all my
contact saying DON'T OPEN THE LAST EMAIL :)

------
tgrass
change the passwords of any other site which uses the same password as your
google acct.

In the future use an algorithm-based password, so that each site you visit has
a unique pw.

and switch to 2-step verification <http://goo.gl/NZrTJ>

